# Those that filed insruance claim



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Since the DX has been replaced with the DX2 what phone have you been getting? Do they have any DX's left?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> Since the DX has been replaced with the DX2 what phone have you been getting? Do they have any DX's left?


My friend got an X2 when he filed his claim with Assurion. I've been seeing reports of others getting the X2 as well.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I called and the lady said they have the DX to send out but she could of just misread or spoke. I can't decide. My headphone jack is on the firtz and either my charging port or my charger.. I have an upgrade to use but I was gonna save it for the next round of phones HD, Vigor, Prime, GS2. If i get a DX I'm gonna wait and see if the charging port hangs on a lil longer.. if I get a DX2 that makes my decision a lil easier. I'll have to call and talk to a different rep.


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow! Really? I tried to haggle vzw for an X2, they told me it would have to be a corp desicion to replace mine with the X2. So far it's a no. That was about a month ago, they're probably not getting anymore DX FRU's (field replacement units}

I'm not sure why they won't do a warranty exchange for the X2. I mean the only differences is the dual core processor and the qHD screen. It's not like it's a 4G phone or anything.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm talking making an insurance claim. not the warranty exchange. But same deal I thought a while ago they ran out of DX's I don't see them getting more. Who know's ill try a different rep.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

troybuilt said:


> Wow! Really? I tried to haggle vzw for an X2, they told me it would have to be a corp desicion to replace mine with the X2. So far it's a no. That was about a month ago, they're probably not getting anymore DX FRU's (field replacement units}
> 
> I'm not sure why they won't do a warranty exchange for the X2. I mean the only differences is the dual core processor and the qHD screen. It's not like it's a 4G phone or anything.


Insurance claims are handled by a third party (Assurion). Therefore, Assurion is limited by its available stock. That's why some claimants were given the X2 instead of the X.

Warranty exchanges, on the other hand, are handled by Verizon. There are times when Verizon will authorize a different phone as a replacement, but that's usually after numerous problems with a certain device. For instance, my fiance's mother had a million and one problems with quite a few Blackberries, and they gave her a Thunderbolt for free as a replacement after she threatened to move to a different carrier. Keep in mind that she didn't get a new phone until she sent back multiple Blackberries.

In short, insurance claims and warranty exchanges are two completely different things handled by two completely different companies.


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Insurance claims are handled by a third party (Assurion). Therefore, Assurion is limited by its available stock. That's why some claimants were given the X2 instead of the X.
> 
> Warranty exchanges, on the other hand, are handled by Verizon. There are times when Verizon will authorize a different phone as a replacement, but that's usually after numerous problems with a certain device. For instance, my fiance's mother had a million and one problems with quite a few Blackberries, and they gave her a Thunderbolt for free as a replacement after she threatened to move to a different carrier. Keep in mind that she didn't get a new phone until she sent back multiple Blackberries.
> 
> In short, insurance claims and warranty exchanges are two completely different things handled by two completely different companies.


That's funny Assurion. Asurion charges a deductible which is either billed to the account or you have to pay up front. I believe it's $125 for a smart phone, but can only be done twice in one month. Yes, I've done the same thing with vzw in regards to Moto Q9m. They finally replaced it with a Q9c. Then I had an Ominia II. Horrible phone and they exchanged it for the original Droid.

Yes, I know this post was referring insurance claims.


----------



## Tragiclife69 (Jun 19, 2011)

I got an X2 Simply by asking asurion. my replacement was already set up when I asked. it didn't seem to be a big deal to them. All they did was say, let me see if we have any of those in stock.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

troybuilt said:


> I believe it's $125 for a smart phone


Seriously? When did that change? I know when I signed on for their insurance last year it was like $90 or something... Did it change for everyone or am I grandfathered in?

*EDIT:* I stopped being lazy and checked it out. Apparently my deductible is $99. I am not certain whether that is an increase from what it had been or not...

What I do know, is that is basically chump change if you happen to have your phone lost/stolen/broken. Hell, I'd pay that much just for the upgraded processor lol..... well, maybe not... maybe a Droid 3 hahaha

*EDIT #2:* As a previous poster mentioned the Asurion rep he talked with didn't seem to care at all when he simply asked for an X2. It seems to me that one might also be able to obtain a Droid 3 if this was the case b/c of the same pricing. There's a chance it would take a bit more talking, but you never know.

As I understand it, the Droid 3 trumps the DX2 in every way except for the camera quality, slight bit of screen size and very minimal battery life difference. (Please be gentle if I'm misinformed about the differences, I'm just trying to make a helpful suggestion)


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

troybuilt said:


> That's funny *Assurion*. Asurion charges a deductible which is either billed to the account or you have to pay up front. I believe it's $125 for a smart phone, but can only be done twice in one month. Yes, I've done the same thing with vzw in regards to Moto Q9m. They finally replaced it with a Q9c. Then I had an Ominia II. Horrible phone and they exchanged it for the original Droid.
> 
> Yes, I know this post was referring insurance claims.


Haha, I'm glad you caught that. I'm kinda debating on whether having insurance is actually worth it. So far, it seems like my Droid X is pretty indestructible. Hell, I've accidentally driven over it with my Mazda3 and didn't even crack the screen or damage the hard keys. My plastic and rubber Otterbox broke, but the phone was fine.


----------



## mej284 (Aug 13, 2011)

kwest12 said:


> Seriously? When did that change? I know when I signed on for their insurance last year it was like $90 or something... Did it change for everyone or am I grandfathered in?
> 
> *EDIT:* I stopped being lazy and checked it out. Apparently my deductible is $99. I am not certain whether that is an increase from what it had been or not...
> 
> ...


Try a bigger vechile. lol


----------

